# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Hollow Body Electric Tenors

## MoreThanQuinn

Ever since that ETG-150 was posted in the classifieds (https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/153329#153329) I have hollow body (and semi-hollow body) electric tenors on the mind. Then there was this thread recently which showed me that there are others around here interested in this type of tenor, and some of you have a hollow-body electric.

Once I've got the funds, a hollow body electric tenor is definitely going to be my next purchase. So I'd love to hear about your experiences with them or searching for them There doesn't seem to be a ton of info on tenors like these, and maybe not that many kinds available..? 

So, what options are there for someone interested in a hollow body tenor? That ETG certainly looks beautiful and promising, but I'd love to know what all is out there.

Those of you who have experience with one, an ETG-150 or something else, what do you have to say about them? Any videos or sound files to share?

----------


## Charles E.

I used to own a mid 50's Gibson TG-50 that I put a De'Armond floating pickup on. Ran it thru a Fender tube amp with a second "master volume" knob, it was killer! You could get a smooth jazz tone to a crunchy overdrive tone from it. Should have never sold it.  :Frown: 

Here is Tyler Jackson with a beautiful Gibson that has the same pickup I had....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYb3...EmAWbk&index=2

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Interesting, I hadn't considering just modifying an acoustic. My Martin has an internal pickup. It sounds great as an amplified acoustic, but I've been assuming that it won't do well when I go for an electric, crunchy sound, which is kinda what I want - blues, a bit of break up, etc. Maybe a floating pickup would do the trick? 

That video is lovely.

----------


## fox

I have turned a few basic tenors around like this Harmony.

----------


## pheffernan

I like the look of the Earnest Victoria: http://www.vintagetenorguitars.com/earnest.htm

----------


## Charles E.

Thats a solid body, the OP was asking about arch top hollow bodied tenors.  :Smile:

----------


## pheffernan

> Thats a solid body, the OP was asking about arch top hollow bodied tenors.


Scroll down.  :Smile:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## djweiss

The guitar on the left is an Arrow Arch Top Tenor (5-string) that I really like.  I play it more often acoustically, though it does have a floating Kent Armstrong pickup...Though these days if I'm gigging (when I was gigging!) I play the solid body electric (like the one in the middle) more than the arch top...the sustain suits my style better.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Ever since that ETG-150 was posted in the classifieds (https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/153329#153329) I have hollow body (and semi-hollow body) electric tenors on the mind. Then there was this thread recently which showed me that there are others around here interested in this type of tenor, and some of you have a hollow-body electric.
> 
> Once I've got the funds, a hollow body electric tenor is definitely going to be my next purchase. So I'd love to hear about your experiences with them or searching for them There doesn't seem to be a ton of info on tenors like these, and maybe not that many kinds available..? 
> 
> So, what options are there for someone interested in a hollow body tenor? That ETG certainly looks beautiful and promising, but I'd love to know what all is out there.
> 
> Those of you who have experience with one, an ETG-150 or something else, what do you have to say about them? Any videos or sound files to share?


Hey buddy, sent you a reply PM.
For me that 70s one isnt the golden age. I was set on a 50s one - nicely mid-period - If thered been a 30s/40s (?) Charlie Christian equipped ETG for the money Id have paid Id be sitting on a NICE investment. Thats the early ones. 
Maybe ask them for more photos in better light - the finish looks oddly red
I prefer the look of the 50s ones. Its all about the looks & pickups on these beauties....  :Smile:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> The guitar on the left is an Arrow Arch Top Tenor (5-string) that I really like.  I play it more often acoustically, though it does have a floating Kent Armstrong pickup...Though these days if I'm gigging (when I was gigging!) I play the solid body electric (like the one in the middle) more than the arch top...the sustain suits my style better.


I have always envied your Arrows!

----------

djweiss

----------


## Charles E.

> Scroll down.


Ah yes, that "Veronica" is a lovely tenor. I wonder if he makes a "Betty" also?   :Wink:

----------


## Seonachan

> Ah yes, that "Veronica" is a lovely tenor. I wonder if he makes a "Betty" also?


They'd both be Tops with Arch.

----------

ajh

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Thanks for all the responses thus far, everyone. 

@phef
Wow, that's certainly a beautiful one. Dare I email to ask about the price? 

@Lord 
Thanks, got your message and just replied. You raise a point I was curious about, I'll open this thread up to the question also. I don't know much about Gibson's production history, but the ETG-150s span a wide number of years. Any time period to avoid or look for specifically? 
And yeah, I think those ETGs just look so sweet. Such a classic looking guitar. I've got the itch.

@dj, I love the look of that one on the left. Great shape. But in that image I also dig the color of the middle tenor. What a collection you're working with!

----------

djweiss

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I'm just going on looks Quinn  :Smile:  

I like the 50s ones best

then it's cash & condition  :Smile:

----------


## pheffernan

> @phef
> Wow, that's certainly a beautiful one. Dare I email to ask about the price?


I was hoping you would and report back to us. I havent had the courage to do it!  :Laughing: 

https://www.earnestinstruments.com/prices/

But if you do, I might show you the archtop that I was eyeing before I (over)spent my summer budget . . .  :Whistling:

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Well how can I pass that up when your tips in that past have been informational gold?  :Smile: 

The Earnest archtop with the pick up = just over $6,000. 

EDIT: Sorry, I missed a few of the costs of the additions. Make that closer to 7 or 8,000. 

i.e. Too much for me! It's all yours, phef!  :Laughing:

----------


## pheffernan

> Well how can I pass that up when your tips in that past have been informational gold? 
> 
> The Earnest archtop with the pick up = just over $6,000. 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I missed a few of the costs of the additions. Make that closer to 7 or 8,000. 
> 
> i.e. Too much for me! It's all yours, phef!


Thats the price from Joel new. I was wondering about the cost from Steve used!  :Grin: 

Of course, Ive already spent my summer budget.  :Crying: 

Before I did, however, I eyed this (unelectrified) archtop tenor: :Cool: 

https://reverb.com/item/23106001-gib...n-1952-natural

And I noticed that its cheaper on their direct website:  :Disbelief: 

http://www.larkstreetmusic.com/stock.html

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I’d get that natural TG50 in a heartbeat! Not many of them about. Maybe get Earnest Instruments to make you up a new scratch plate so as to mount the pickup on it as per his spec. 
You Americans get all the nice ones!!  :Smile:

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I love my Earnest ES-125 3/4 Conversion!




Thanks,
Baron

----------

djweiss, 

fox, 

Harley Marty, 

mreidsma

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Ooh that’s pretty Baron

----------

Baron Collins-Hill

----------


## djweiss

Baron, that sounds great....both the guitar and the playing!

----------

Baron Collins-Hill

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I sent the YouTube link to my luthier who’s working on my ETG150 at the moment. He said he’s got a mate who’s got a blonde ES125. Now that, I would like to see as a tenor.... *drool*

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Sorry I was away from my computer the last day and a half so I fell a bit behind. 

@phef, I think you have the magic touch when it comes to finding instruments online. That natural blonde is stunning! (Couldn't help but laugh at the sentence as I wrote it. But seriously, awesome find!)

@Charles, do you mind sharing a bit about the process of installing the floating pickup? How much did it all cost? Is it relatively easy to do or have a luthier do for you?
Now, I'm really thinking that getting an acoustic arch top and adding a floating pick up might be the way to go. Sounds like it could keep cost down and my options open. Another bonus would be that the instrument would be built for acoustic play, so playing it without the amp will be sweet too.

@Baron, that's a buttery smooth sound you're getting out of that conversion, I love it! And sweet playing too, as always. Thanks for sharing.  

@Lord, just replied to your PM!

EDIT: Does anyone know of a video of an archtop tenor (either electric or acoustic with an added pickup) playing with a crunchier, fuzzier sound? Would love to hear one of these Gibsons a little heavier with some breakup going on.

----------


## Charles E.

MTQuinn, the pickup has a bracket that clamps to the strings behind the bridge. The pickup slides up and down on a metal rod, when you find a spot you like the tone of, you can use a small amount of putty to secure it to the top.

For an example of an electric-archtop tenor with a bit more crunch, check out The Two Man Gentlemen Band....

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Wow, Charles, thanks for the info. So, it sounds like no need to take it to a luthier or shop to get it set up with the pickup then. That's great! 

And holy camoly, that video you linked is fantastic. Definitely the type of sound I was looking for, and I'm stoked to be hearing a new (to me) incredible tenor player. I'm about to go down a rabbit hole of their music. Sweet! Thanks again!

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

Yea those guys are pretty cool, definitely have some chops.

The thing about getting a D'Armond floating pickup is finding one. The ones I see listed on the net are thru the roof with their asking prices! There is a mandolin one in the classifieds for a reasonable price...

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/156485#156485

NFI

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

I see, they're no longer in production. 

Is that pickup in the video you linked responding to my initial post meant to be for a six string? Or did they make one specifically for tenor?

----------


## chuck3

I thought y'all might want to ogle this:

https://www.retrofret.com/acoustic/tenor.asp

----------

Charles E.

----------

